# Which Car for Two dogs?



## ChrisUk01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,

I just got a Vizsla pup a week ago and have a Weimaraner puppy as well. I am looking to change my car so I can transport both safely as they get older and was wondering if anyone has a recommendation of a car to transport what will be two big dogs.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

We got a new Subaru outback. Two intermediate rough tuff kennels fit in the back WITH the back seat up, so we can still use the backseat....My wife loves it...

Nate


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the new subaru outback as well, still working out how to transport the pup. We do have a pet barrier that works pretty well. She seems to respect that in most situations, so we can keep her contained in the back.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll advocate containing the dogs in a crate for their own safety. The 2 Ruff Tuffs fit in there perfectly.. The following link is interesting and a bit alarming if you watch the videos especially the one with wire crates that so many use to transport:

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/blog/Car-Safety-21294-1.html


Nate


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We got a new Dodge Durango for our boy. It fits his new Ruff Tough Large crate in the back and there is a room in there for another one - having a puppy fever  We can also comfortably sleep in there (once the third and second row seats are down). Love it!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I go with the Bugatti V Ron - fastest production car in the WORLD - almost as fast as PIKE !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I get my two comfortably in the back of my L200..


----------



## ChrisUk01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks guys a lot to consider.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When looking for the vehicle, take a crate or two along and fit them in. Our Jeep Liberty is a great truck, but I loose the back seat when I have the two crates in. Some cars just don't work with bigger dogs.

Happy and safe travels. The Rough Tuff crate is the best investment in my dogs safety here in the SF Bay Area with so many bad and reckless drivers on the road.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the mid size SUVs will work for you.
I had a jeep grand Cherokee, but wanted something with a little more room.
My daily driver now is a Durango.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Most of the mid size SUVs will work for you.
> I had a jeep grand Cherokee, but wanted something with a little more room.
> My daily driver now is a Durango.


I was looking myself at the Grand Cherokee, but the Durango was the one giving me room for two crates (if I decide to get another Vizlsa) and for everything else I may need while traveling.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ksana said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the mid size SUVs will work for you.
> ...


The good about them is they are wider than some of the other SUVs. It pulls the UTV on the trailer so sweet, that you can't even tell its there. The bad is the hemi likes fuel, and I've noticed they handle the road so much better if you run Michelin tires on them.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Durango
[/quote]
The good about them is they are wider than some of the other SUVs. It pulls the UTV on the trailer so sweet, that you can't even tell its there. The bad is the hemi likes fuel, and I've noticed they handle the road so much better if you run Michelin tires on them.
[/quote]
Hemi like fuel indeed. As I needed to drive my Durango also in the city, I got V6 instead. It can pull (a bit less than V8), but the fuel efficiency is better than on my sedan.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

V6 Ford Escape and an older Toyota Matrix for our 2 cats in carriers, our vizsla in a car harness and my adult daughter in the back seat. We can still carry luggage in the back of both cars. Surprisingly though the Matrix does better on gas and carrying stuff.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It sounds like we all have similar vehicles to haul our pups around. 
We used to crate Fergy in the back of our CRV, but it took up all the space, with him in the back and Pearl on the back seat... so we now put them both on the back seat but they have car harnesses that work with the seat belts. Some form of containment is a good thing to keep them from getting hurt or hurting you in case of braking, or an accident.

Here is an old video of our previous pups Greta and Foxy sharing the back seat, this is before restraints, We didn't use the harnesses until we had Pearl and Fergy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq3tC9RSuhY


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have a crate at home and at my parents house. If I need to take a crate to the breeder then I have one that will fit in the back of the car with no luggage. There are always fold down seats to get the extra room ..... but there always seems to be too many passengers!  ;D


----------

